# Amh results ? Confused



## Jaydaali (May 2, 2013)

Going for egg share I done my blood test my amh my results came back at 62 ? Good or bad ? Please help


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

It's rather high. Did they say anything about checking for PCOS? It *might* indicate that. However I had an AMH reading of 62 a year or two back and they were only concerned about over stimming, so it could simply be you have a high egg reserve and will likely not need much drugs. Which is good on the whole.


----------



## liquorice comfits (Jan 3, 2013)

Your AMH is high (mine is 90!) and I was accepted as an egg sharer.

Good luck!

X


----------

